# HP Deskjet D1500 Not Aligned (PC-BSD 8)



## human3499320534 (Apr 27, 2010)

I have everything working with the HP D1500 Deskjet USB printer, but for some reason I can't get this thing aligned right. I tried a few things, did some searching and nothing yet. I am not going to list all that I tried, I am willing to just start from scratch for a solution.

Strangely enough I never really needed to use a printer before, hate the cost of the ink cartridges. 

This is what I am trying to print out to give you an idea about the alignment being off.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/book.html (Single HTML Page)

When I print out the first page

FR is missing from "(Fr)eeBSD Porter's Handbook"
and t and most of h from "(Th)e FreeBSD Documentation Project"

It is like that all the way down the page on that side and the other pages as well.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 27, 2010)

(just waiting for someone to mention a page fault)


----------



## human3499320534 (Apr 28, 2010)

Never mind answering people. I didn't realize questions about PC-BSD are not allowed here, which I found out in another post I made. Sorry to waste space and time here.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 28, 2010)

Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense still applies, but like I said, this is not a PC-BSD (replacement) forum. Try their mailing lists, maybe.


----------

